# More beautiful work by Can-Opener



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I got these two beauties in the mail today! Thanks Can-Opener!


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Wow im speechless over the workmanship and beauty of those two shooters. And then over the generosity of Can-Opener giving them away. And theres more im speechless about,and thats how lucky you are to receive them.

Now thats lots to be speechless over. Although for a guy thats speechless i had a lot to say actually lol.


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm a can opener fan anyway, always liked his work, but that rosewood?? one is a real beauty!!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh my GOODNESS!!!!

Super-AWESOME slingshots!!!

Very functional design and beautiful finish!!!

Congratulations, Beanflip!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

wombat said:


> I'm a can opener fan anyway, always liked his work, but that rosewood?? one is a real beauty!!


I believe it is cocobolo. I'm a fan also.


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Wow!!! Stunningly gourgeous shooters! Nice job Can-Opener, enjoy those Beanflip.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

super fine shooters..lovin that clip attachment for the bands...AKAOldmiser


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Hey Bean,
I am glad they arrived safely. The real question is do you like shooting them???? Since they were made off your favorite template but I took the hatchet off the bottom. Also I know you credit Bill Hays as inspiration for your design and I would like to also say thanks to Bill as this design is so cool! And I take no credit for it being an original design. So all design credit to Beanfilp and Bill Hays I just pushed it around a little for the clips.  The wood is Cocobolo  really nervous if you like shooting them without the hatchet????


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

Wow! You Are A Lucky Person Beanflip! Can-opener Did Some Amazing Work With The Cocobolo Wood, And The All Aluminum One Looks Great As Well Even Though It's So Simple. It Looks Like They Could Melt In Your Hand.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Congrats beanflip! Beautiful work , as always, Can Opener! The beauty of CanOpener's shooters is only surpassed by their functionality. I have a CO creation and I can't just leave it for a display shooter, even though it is more than beautiful enough to be considered a "shelf queen".
I think everyone should shoot a CO shooter at least once in their lives... 
... But you have to get your own, because you can't shoot mine! Hahaha.

(Mostly because I would cry like a little girl if someone fork hit my CO shooter)


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Daaammmmm !!!!! That's nice.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

In the words of joe dirt Dang


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

WOW!! a couple of beauties!!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Wooooow sweet


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Love that wood one.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Can-Opener said:


> Hey Bean,I am glad they arrived safely. The real question is do you like shooting them???? Since they were made off your favorite template but I took the hatchet off the bottom. Also I know you credit Bill Hays as inspiration for your design and I would like to also say thanks to Bill as this design is so cool! And I take no credit for it being an original design. So all design credit to Beanfilp and Bill Hays I just pushed it around a little for the clips.  The wood is Cocobolo  really nervous if you like shooting them without the hatchet????


 Yes I do like shooting them. I got a few rounds though them tonight. If it's not stormy all day tomorrow maybe I'll post a shooting video. They are great!
I've got to get a package headed your way also.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Stunning!

Beautiful work Can-Opener, congratulations on the new additions to the family Beanflip.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Wow, beautiful slingshots!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow!! So shiny!!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

The "Hammer"  so nice 
Cheers


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

wow, those are stunning! :bowdown: :bowdown:

Can-Opener's shooters are some of the best shooters I've ever seen!

have fun shooting them!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

You can be very happy to recieve two more stunning shooters from CanOpener,

looking so good especially the finish work, two thumbs up, enjoy the shooting Beanflip :wave:


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

Congrats that are realy two beauty's and fine craftsmanship.


----------



## Y+shooter (Sep 10, 2013)

Wow! So beautiful.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Those are amazing!


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Awesome shooters......LBH2


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Beanflip,

I saw these in FB, but they are just as beautiful here. Beautiful slingshots - very appealing to a magpie!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm a Can Opener fan too. Love all his work.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey Bean, you got a pair of from a Master Maker Bud! SCORE!!!!!!!


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Stunning! Wood and metal haven't been as perfect for each other since the day nails were invented.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

F-F-F-Fine!


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

Can opener just knocks it out of the park two beautiful slingshots you are indeed a lucky man.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Well no video yet but, that EDC all aluminum has a feel like no other. So smooth. A pleasure to shoot.


----------



## SteelBallViking (Apr 6, 2014)

This is why i am such a huge Can-Opener fan! I wish i could work aluminum like that. He has inspired me with one of his Starships to try to build my own.


----------



## gaia (Jan 24, 2014)

Awesome work!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

What the?

How did i miss those?

I should really keep track of other subforums....dang...those are AMAZING.

Have fun shooting them Beanflip!


----------



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

Nice shooters! What's the material,stainless steel or aluminium alloy?


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

GZK-CHINA said:


> Nice shooters! What's the material,stainless steel or aluminium alloy?


aluminum


----------



## gaia (Jan 24, 2014)

The grain is stunning!


----------



## kyogen (Oct 22, 2012)

wow, i'm in love. amazing craftmanship, i bet the're a dream to hold.


----------

